# March 2009 - Photo Contest - Vote Here



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here are the March 09 Photos. I had to disqualify a number of photos, because the members did not have the required 75 posts. As always, they are very welcome to enter them again in a future contest. In the mean time, continue to work on getting those post counts built up! 

Remember the theme for this month was: *"How Does Your Dog Celebrate?"*

Have fun! 

The Poll will be open for seven days (from March 20th).

The disqualified photos are as follows:

Guildford Goldens 1 Post
hermione hewitt 13 Posts
Higgy 23 Posts
jakegsxr11 15 Posts
kblinkgirlie182 7 Posts
Rick Stewart 26 Posts
yellbeanandgoldie 3 Posts

And here are the photos:

Abbydabbydo















Ardeagold








Angel Rose








BIGDAWG








ButtersisMYmaster








cannondog








Champ








Emma&Tilly








Finn's Fan








GoldenLover84








Guildford Goldens








Gwen








Heidi36oh








Heidi965








hermione hewitt








Higgy








historicprim








Hudson








ilovemydogs








jakegsxr11








Jo Ellen








kblinkgirlie182








kdmarsh








magiclover








Rick Stewart















S-Dog's Mom








Volpe








welshgold








yellbeanandgoldie








z24pride


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bumping up! It's ready to vote.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Very nice photos. Thanks for sharing everyone and also thanks for all your hard work Vern.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The one I want to vote for isn't on the poll! Hermione Hewitt


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Volpe has my vote. No question. A stunning photo. This is a golden celebrating his life.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

BTW - it's Ardeagold, not Andeagold. I'm loving that picture! :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I voted for the two dogs with Birthday hats standing over the steaks! Nice obedience there


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love love love historicprim's picture, but put my vote in for magiclover. Those two dogs just look so happy.  Some really fantastic pictures, though. Volpe's and z24pride's are also really excellent. Goldens are so photogenic.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I wanted to vote for Hermione Hewitt as well but they arent on the poll


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Went to put in my vote for Hermione Hewitt, too, and noticed not in poll.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> Went to put in my vote for Hermione Hewitt, too, and noticed not in poll.


Several of the photos were disqualified, because the member did not have the 75 posts required to enter a photo. I'm thinking we might have to relax that rule in the future.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> BTW - it's Ardeagold, not Andeagold. I'm loving that picture! :


Thanks, it has been corrected.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Several of the photos were disqualified, because the member did not have the 75 posts required to enter a photo. I'm thinking we might have to relax that rule in the future.


Sorry but I agree with your rules..... it's a "fun" contest for members and this criteria encourages others to get involved! Just my 2 cents worth:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

some of the photographs are amazing! the quality is just outstanding!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a close race with several members photos this month. 

Just one day left to vote.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> We have a close race with several members photos this month.
> 
> Just one day left to vote.


Ouch, this is a tight one. The poll closes around midnight GMT tomorrow. I better make my mind up soon.


----------

